# Romulan Diesel @ 43 days



## Lucy Diamond (Feb 3, 2009)

Not sure if these pics will do the plants justice or not,but here they are.Got 11 of these lovelies on day 43.They are being grown in 5 gallon pots in Pro-mix BX,fed with organic AN nutes.2 per 1000 watt HPS with 400 MH supplementary lighting.

They are going to go 12-14 more days and received their last feeding a week ago.The aromas are really started to kick in now...strong grapefruit citrus with the beginnings of diesel undertones.YUM!

Here's 2 pics of one of them:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 3, 2009)

*looking fantastic :48:*


----------



## Lucy Diamond (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks UK Girl.

 I'm a proud member of the female growers group too!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 3, 2009)

*great news ,,,welcome to MP  eace:*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2009)

They look real nice *Lucy Diamond* :aok:


----------



## Lucy Diamond (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.I really love this strain....makes for excellent evening pain relief...also good for insomnia.Here is a shot of the row of them..getting so close!

P.S.sorry for the pic quality...cannot find my tripod mount...pics will improve once I locate it!


----------



## 420benny (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice! I bet your electric meter just smokes due to it spinning so fast?


----------



## Lucy Diamond (Feb 4, 2009)

You could say that!


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

looks yummy


----------

